# Project



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres a current project. Doesnt look like much now, but cool interior/exterior nc project.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice job! Thats a _lot _of scaffold.... Renting, or is it yours?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Like the stone work. Are the soffits staying open like they are now?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats not our set up. The carpenters are installing fascia and soffet currently on the gable ends to get ahead of the masons. Its already in on the eave sides, with returns. Fascia and chine are mahogany and soffet is fir beadboard, all prefinished by us. When the masons are done, we will pop up and finish coat. We put epoxy coating on the galvie steel window lentils that the stone dies in. 

We spray the interior second week of July. Three phase project. This is the guest house.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> This is the guest house.


Oh.... So you only do _little _jobs? :jester::jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh.... So you only do _little _jobs? :jester::jester:


Haha next time I go there, I will photo the other two holes in the ground! :jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Seriously, nice gig..... :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks. Total exercise in blueprint estimating. Theres over 15000 sf of rather detailed living space on the project, between the 3 buildings. Fun challenge.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet, can't wait to see some follow ups. 

Is that your Mercedes Sprinter?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nope, not my sprinter. I was in my vintage Dodge today picking up some antique pine samples for the kitchen island which we need to match the beams inside to. Not sure whose rig that is, there were insulators, masons, carpenters, roofers, plumbers and electricians onsite today. Not a painter friendly environment. I grabbed my stuff and skeedaddled to stash the stuff in the shop until I have time to sample.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like quite the project, please keep us updated, I love seeing craftsmanship like that, especially in NC. Mahogany Fascia!
Sweet gig!:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Looks like quite the project, please keep us updated, I love seeing craftsmanship like that, especially in NC. Mahogany Fascia!
> Sweet gig!:thumbsup:


Yup, painted mahogany. I remember 15 years ago, swearing I would never paint cedar. Then we painted cedar. Then, 9 years ago, swearing we would never paint mahogany, now we paint mahogany routinely.  Nothing ever rots though. :thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Yup, painted mahogany. I remember 15 years ago, swearing I would never paint cedar. Then we painted cedar. Then, 9 years ago, swearing we would never paint mahogany, now we paint mahogany routinely.  Nothing ever rots though. :thumbsup:


Scott, as per usual, sweet gig.

As far as mahogany, I thought they stopped milling it as it is an endangered wood? Correct me if I am wrong, but I have been told this by numorous building centres. We have done a few remodels requiring mahogany, and had to switch to oak to accomadate.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wje said:


> Scott, as per usual, sweet gig.
> 
> As far as mahogany, I thought they stopped milling it as it is an endangered wood? Correct me if I am wrong, but I have been told this by numorous building centres. We have done a few remodels requiring mahogany, and had to switch to oak to accomadate.


:no: I think supply and demand has driven the cost up, which has made it less common. We do see alot more of its nearly identical cousin sapile on interior stain/clear grade trim and cabinetry.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

LIES!!!

Those are pics from MY website!!!!!!!!


lol,nice chunk of work.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet job Scott!!!!

What's going on the roof?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Sweet job Scott!!!!
> 
> What's going on the roof?


Cedar shake...its starting to climb up the front side.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you treating them?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Are you treating them?


No. They come fire treated and left to gray. The last 3 we have had on houses have turned a nice silvery gray. After a few years they start to get mangled.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> We spray the interior second week of July. Three phase project. This is the guest house.


 
you actually have a scedule that they are staying on track?:notworthy: I never herd of such a thing in NC


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> you actually have a scedule that they are staying on track?:notworthy: I never herd of such a thing in NC


This is the "I Love NC" thread! :yes:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> you actually have a scedule that they are staying on track?:notworthy: I never herd of such a thing in NC


I get a construction calendar handed to me once the hole goes in the ground.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> After a few years they start to get mangled.


It blows my mind that people still use them just for that reason.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice looking job, nc jobs are always exciting when the sticks are going up.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> It blows my mind that people still use them just for that reason.


Me too. I love the look, but its a very expensive look with a short life. The install is labor intensive. Standing seam or copper is much better idea, and not too much more expensive.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Nice looking job, nc jobs are always exciting when the sticks are going up.


And even more exciting when the finishes are laying down! :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> And even more exciting when the finishes are laying down! :thumbup:


I've experienced thousands of homes going up. And I still get the butterfly when sticks are going up. I also do the double look when I pass by someone else's sticks. My wife thinks I'm nuts when we have to make the block again. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats awesome Gabe.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice, that will take a little time.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Very nice, that will take a little time.




I would make that my "xmas fund" project!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I remember in the not so distant past great great buildings like this going up all over the place (you know what I mean, not as sparse as they go up now) and the great craftsmanship that goes along with them to look the way they do. I bet there was little to no question on the price for something like this.. more of "how much is it going to cost for YOU do do this?" type of questions.. 

great work man :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Scott, what kind of time span do you have in a job like this. I imagine you are already on board well before ground breaks?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I remember in the not so distant past great great buildings like this going up all over the place (you know what I mean, not as sparse as they go up now) and the great craftsmanship that goes along with them to look the way they do. I bet there was little to no question on the price for something like this.. more of "how much is it going to cost for YOU do do this?" type of questions..


N8er

I wish it was that simple. Its not. In the past 3 years there has been much more accountability placed on the blueprint estimating phase of our large projects. It is driven by the architect, on behalf of the homeowner. Every detail and dollar are accounted for before a hole is dug, which is actually in our best interest as alot of things change in the months between concept and finish.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nEighter said:


> I remember in the not so distant past great great buildings like this going up all over the place (you know what I mean, not as sparse as they go up now) and the great craftsmanship that goes along with them to look the way they do. I bet there was little to no question on the price for something like this.. more of "how much is it going to cost for YOU do do this?" type of questions..
> 
> great work man :thumbsup:



Tell us another story from eleventy odd tickety seven Grandpa...lol, j/k.

Time for us to hitch our wagons and head NE n8!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Scott, what kind of time span do you have in a job like this. I imagine you are already on board before ground breaks?


Each phase has its own schedule, with some overlap. If by "on board" you mean contract signed, then yes definitely before ground breaks. Usually during the early stages of framing we are starting to roll up our sleeves. 

The timelines can vary quite a bit on projects like this. Generally 9-18 months of varying degrees of involvement depending on the particulars and time of year.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

The single driving factor on one of these is when the HO "thinks" they can move in. I have had some completely disregard the CO and move in during construction!

What is their expected move in date?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Thats not our set up. The carpenters are installing fascia and soffet currently on the gable ends to get ahead of the masons. Its already in on the eave sides, with returns. Fascia and chine are mahogany and soffet is fir beadboard, all prefinished by us. When the masons are done, we will pop up and finish coat. *We put epoxy coating on the galvie steel window lentils that the stone dies in. *
> 
> We spray the interior second week of July. Three phase project. This is the guest house.


Nice project Vermont!

Question: Was the window lentils spec'd for epoxy because of the alkalinity of the stone/mortar?

I was just reading how zinc(galvanize) doesn't tolerate alkaline environments very well. _EDIT: I read it wrong. The zinc, when uncoated, actually develops a protective film through passivation. The zinc is designed to repair it's self through this process if the galvanized coating is breached. It is also considered to be a sacrificial coating when designed for cathodic protection._ (Sorry for the misinformation)

Good luck to you and your crew!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I get a construction calendar handed to me once the hole goes in the ground.


 

anybody can draw up a calander, actually sticking to the calander is the tricky part, or better yet how many times does someone else's problem become your new emergency.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I am surprised to hear that new construction schedules are such a sensitive topic to people. 

As I mentioned, this one is 3 phase (3 buildings), and we have 4 other ncs. I dont really care what happens when, as long as everything happens.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I am surprised to hear that new construction schedules are such a sensitive topic to people.
> 
> As I mentioned, this one is 3 phase (3 buildings), and we have 4 other ncs. I dont really care what happens when, as long as everything happens.


Just because:



Dave Mac said:


> anybody can draw up a calander, actually sticking to the calander is the tricky part, or better yet how many times does someone else's problem become your new emergency.


Looking at your project I can see many "emergencies" arising, that is no straight forward project if they are doing it in phases.
Being the painter, we are the final contractor left to pick up the pieces the other contractors left behind. 
Even with back charging, crews get tired of revisiting the same house to do pick and pinch touch ups even for their hourly wage.
NC burnout.

Looking forward to your finished post!

:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave and WP

You are definitely right that nc can have scheduling snafus and that the painter is often the one still dancing after the music has stopped. I have always found that to be more true on smaller projects. Larger multi phase things are on such a timeline that its usually not too hard to get "ahead" and stay there, especially given that we work with mostly the same circle of other sub trades all the time, and pretty well take care of each other in terms of knowing each others process and how to sequence together. 

The guest house will come together fairly quickly, its a pretty simple scope, but the carriage house and main house especially will be ongoing. I'd say the finished post for the project as a whole will be sometime about a year from now.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Dave and WP
> 
> You are definitely right that nc can have scheduling snafus and that the painter is often the one still dancing after the music has stopped. I have always found that to be more true on smaller projects. Larger multi phase things are on such a timeline that its usually not too hard to get "ahead" and stay there, especially given that we work with mostly the same circle of other sub trades all the time, and pretty well take care of each other in terms of knowing each others process and how to sequence together.
> 
> The guest house will come together fairly quickly, its a pretty simple scope, but the carriage house and main house especially will be ongoing. I'd say the finished post for the project as a whole will be sometime about a year from now.


My issues typically stem from impatient HO's that put their current home on the market and do not expect it to sell...and then it does in 2 days.
That and inadequate crews hired by the GC fiddle farting around, not being responsible or sober for that matter.
With your group of regulars I would imagine "issues" are few, congratulations!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

One thing that helps is that alot of the homes we do are not primary residences so there isnt the sense of urgency to "move in". They wont be homeless, thats why the guest house is usually built first. Gives the homeowner a place to camp out when they come during the project.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> My issues typically stem from impatient HO's that put their current home on the market and do not expect it to sell...and then it does in 2 days.
> That and inadequate crews hired by the GC fiddle farting around, not being responsible or sober for that matter.
> With your group of regulars I would imagine "issues" are few, congratulations!


I think you are right Wise, we often work with the same subs, and one of our GC's keeps an updated calendar that all are required to follow or risk $50 a day fines. Most scheduling, backcharge issues I run into are from the owner/builders.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The scheduling system is just part of the job. If you can't hang, then do your repaints. Which have their own issues. Got to do what you love and choose which head ache you would want. It apparent Scott's market is custom homes. Those home can take up to 2 years depending on the structure and scope. I'm on one very similar to Scott's right now, I started staining in January. They will be hanging board here shortly. Unlike spec homes which can have turnover in 90 to 120 days. Each is it's own beast.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Each is it's own beast.


This is true. Alot of people think that painting is painting, and that isnt really true. Every market makes its own set of demands on painters and requires an entirely different skill set. Most of us develop in the market that is the best fit for us and figure out how to build the types of strengths that it takes to stick around in that market. Thats one of the interesting things about paint contracting, there are all different flavors that can lead to building a decent business.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Scott

Nice looking job, :thumbsup:


----------

